# Upgrading video card on a Lenovo K450



## Tenzenil1 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Help! What can I upgrade my video card to on a Lenovo K450?*

So I'm thinking about upgrading my videocard but I'm curious as for what my PC can handle.. It's a Lenovo K450 Ideacentre with a GTX 650 atm. Would prefer a better video card which can handle atleast BF4 on high/ultra setting.. A card which has 3GB Dedicated Video RAM would be perfect I believe.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you will probably find you will need to upgrade the power supply if you have not already done so. Check what the recommended power supply requirement is for any new card you look at.
This is an example of what I mean not a recommendation Gigabyte 7950 3GB AMD Radeon Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Is this the same computer you have may I ask? Click on the link to view specs: Lenovo Ideacentre K450 Desktop PC - 4th Gen. Intel Core i7-4770 3.40GHz, 12GB DDR3, 2TB HDD, DVDRW, 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650, Windows 8 64-bit, - 57315521 at TigerDirect.com

If so, it's possible you can upgrade the video card on your computer but it's highly likely you will also need to upgrade the power supply on your computer. Open up your computer tower and see how much power*(WATTS)* is your computer power supply.

When do you change out the power supply, stick to good brands like: *Seasonic*, *XFX*, and *Antec-HCG* power supplies.


----------



## Tenzenil1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,
First off I want to say thanks for the quick answers.

I have the Lenovo K450 with an
-Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10GHz
-1TB HDD
-2GB Nvidia geforce GTX 650


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, yes you did mention that, but the power supply may not be good enough to support a better card, the little info I have found point to it having a 230w to 240w supply. That would not work for a more powerful Graphics card.


----------



## Tenzenil1 (Jan 27, 2015)

OH yes, sorry about that. 
My power supply is a 450W max.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Make and model of the supply, please not all supplies are equal, some will not run anywhere near the suggested wattage. The power supply being the single most important part in your machine it needs to be a good quality 80+ bronze, silver or gold standard.


----------



## Tenzenil1 (Jan 27, 2015)

It really doesn't say anywhere I'm afraid.. Inside my cabinet on the power supply its only the normal info- No model or what company made it..

[EDIT] Found it.. - acbel pc7033
[EDIT2] Wholesale AcBel The new game show PC7033 Shukang 450W graphics card dedicated GTX560TI 6pin strengthen mute 41A9721 - DinoBulk.com the picture is exactly the same as I have.. Dnu if that's any help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not a known brand to me so I would be skeptical about how it would hold up with a better card. XFX, Seasonic, Antec are better quality known brands.


----------



## Tenzenil1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok, Thanks for the help  Think I should be able to find a better grapichs card+power supply which will work togheter. ^^
Just curious though, will a better grapichs card require anything other than a power supply upgrade? And will ZOTAC GeForce GTX 780Ti 3GB PhysX CUDA be an <ok> replacement for the GTX650?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would look at using a card from nvidea or evga but yes it should be a good choice GeForce GTX 780 Ti vs 650 Ti Boost


----------

